# Travel to the US next year



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Dear all,
I have been granted permission to take my 19 year son on a historically themed trip to the US next summer. He would like to see Washington DC as he's reading Modern History, with a particular interest in US political history, and we both wish to see some of the sites associated with the Civil War in the Western States. Hence we wish to go to Nashville, Chattanooga, as cities, obviously travelling from there to battle fields etc. then possibly Atlanta and Vicksburg. My intention is to fly to Washington, then probably fly to Chattanooga (although I'd love to go by train!) then travel by car returning by air from Atlanta.
Does this seem feasible? What will the weather be like? Any recommendations of places to see or places to stay? Any particular foods to try?
Thanks


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

Remember the Alamo!


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

I can't answer all of your questions but here are a few friendly thoughts. 

It is going to be hot and humid, in all likelihood. Think daytime temps of around 35C and all the humidity you can handle. Dress accordingly.

You are wise to avoid train travel in the US. It is much closer to the infamous (and nefarious) Greyhound bus on almost any route other than the Northeast corridor.

In your planning don't forget that the distances here are much greater than they spouse on a map. The trip you are contemplating could be great but it's easily a ten day excursion.

In Washington, the local crab is a specialty. Down south, barbeque is big. Also a breakfast called "biscuits and gravy". There should be plenty of fresh local produce, it's worth taking advantage of.

Atlanta and Washington are both pretty cosmopolitan, Nashville less so and Chattanooga decidedly not. When in Nashville, the Grand old Opry is a cultural icon.

Good luck with your planning.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

The weather will be, basically, hot. You'd be wise to assume the 90s(F) each day, with good chances of rain. How long will you be here? The driving distance, Chattanooga>Vicksburg>Atlanta, is off the top of my head roughly the equivalent of a lap around England, but you'll be going Interstate 40, probably, for a lot of it so it's a fairly convenient drive. If you notice on the map, US 64 parallels this for the entire route, so if you want to see more of the countryside, and the towns and small cities, you can alternate on and off these routes.

Can't recommend highly enough a few days at the Smithsonian.


----------



## wdrazek (May 29, 2013)

phyrpowr said:


> Can't recommend highly enough a few days at the Smithsonian.


Major thumbs up on that recommendation.


----------



## Ματθαῖος (Jun 17, 2011)

Unless you really want to see the western geographic topography, you can do a LOT by not being very far from Washington DC.

You can go to Gettysburg. You can also go to Philadelphia, or visit the historic community of Jamestown.

Quite honestly, I think you'll find more authentic Americana in the rural areas than by travelling from one city to another.

Matthew


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Given our interests, and the fact that he might one day be able to "do" Gettysburg etc on his own or with friends, and my wife would like to see Washington her self at some point, having read American studies at University, this will be a "one off" chance for me to see places that I won't be able to do again. Consequently, I'd like to see Civil War sites that aren't near Washington. I've been to Philadelphia, Boston, New York, Providence, Norfolk, and other smaller places through my former work, so it the less accessible places that I'm keen on seeing. 
I'm sure that the Smithsonian is splendid, but I'll save that trip until I visit Washington with my wife.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

If you are near Washington you will wish to consider a visit to Shenandoah national park. The views are utterly incredible, the vastness of the landscape fair took my breath away. 

And of course the Iwo Jima mounument, a striking and wonderfully proportioned statue.


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

Having never visited any of the states you will be visiting, I will only recommend food's to try.

First off Barbecue is a must sliced brisket in particular. Keep in mind that if someone knows what they are doing with cooking the barbecue you should not need barbecue sauce. It is almost always served with Pickles, onions, and jalapenos on the side with a few slices of white bread.

Second, eat biscuits and gravy.

Finally If you find yourself near the Gulf of Mexico find a seafood place that is off the beaten path.

I will suggest to stay away from fast food, and chain restaurants. Except for Whataburger. Find a Whataburger https://www.whataburger.com/locations/ This fast food chain is the reason I could stand to lose a few pounds.

Don't be afraid to ask people questions while in the US. Generally we are all pretty friendly.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I recommend eating pig BBQ and cole slaw at every shack you can find!!


----------



## LordSmoke (Dec 25, 2012)

Linguistic clarification...
in my part of the South (South Carolina), BBQ used alone only means slow-cooked pig (outside the South, this is specified as "pulled pork")
you can also have "BBQ chicken", "BBQ ribs", etc., but BBQ alone means pork

in Texas (I believe) BBQ mostly means slow-cooked beef brisket

elsewhere, BBQ means anything cooked over coals or on a grill


----------



## Dmontez (Dec 6, 2012)

thank you, lordsmoke and please pardon my misspeak, as I am sure most of you know us in Texas tend to forget that there is any other state in the nation, and yes in Texas when speaking of Barbecue it is known to be slow cooked brisket anywhere from 12-18 hrs, and anything else is just cooking outside.



LordSmoke said:


> Linguistic clarification...
> in my part of the South (South Carolina), BBQ used alone only means slow-cooked pig (outside the South, this is specified as "pulled pork")
> you can also have "BBQ chicken", "BBQ ribs", etc., but BBQ alone means pork
> 
> ...


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Idea for alternative route, given the chronology of the campaign in question: Fly into Nashville, then over to Memphis, down the Mississippi to Vicksburg, then back to Chattanooga and Atlanta. I misspoke about I-40, it runs further north than I recalled. This way you cut quite a bit off the loop. I believe you were a naval officer, so the trip down the Mississippi from Memphis or above should give you a good sense of the logistical and transport problems Grant faced in the Vicksburg campaign, going through the Miss. delta region. Then you would end with a drive through the hills approaching Chattanooga from the west, take a day there to see the aquarium, Ruby Falls and Rock City (touristy, but still sort of cool), and get a feel for the land, then storm the Ridge with Thomas (sending your son along the crest with Sherman), and go on to take Atlanta.

Prabably most efficient routing would be: Washington to Vicksburg/Jackson, MS., then Memphis, Nashville, Chattanooga, Atlanta.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds good! 
I've been up the Mississippi as far as Donaldsonville, which journey I found fascinating, and made time to have at least a glimpse of Baton Rouge and New Orleans, and dined very well at a place called Lafitte's Landing, which doesn't seem to exist anymore.


----------



## blue suede shoes (Mar 22, 2010)

You really can't spend too much time in Washington, DC as it would take years just to see all of the exhibits in the Smithsonian alone. Since your interest is political science and history, you will probably also want your son to tour the US Capitol building, the Library of Congress, and possibly other related government buildings. If you use Washington as your base, there are many nearby places you can visit from there, such as Annapolis, MD or Williamsburg, VA. Also, Washington has an excellent variety of ethnic restaurants usually run by immigrants from every part of the world, with many small ones quite reasonably priced, which should provide a change from all that BBQ. 

If you do wish to go up north to Philadelphia, NY, or Boston, or happen to be flying into or out of NY (as that is where you will get your best fares) and want to get to DC, Amtrak does have decent service on the line which runs between Washington and Boston, the Northeast Corridor. 

Just don't forget to drive on the RIGHT side of the road.


----------

